# HTML-Code für Programmaufruf mit Option gesucht



## pewae (16. März 2004)

Ich möchte folgendes mit dem Link bewirken. 

Ich brauche 2 Felder 

FELD1 = für den Text 
FELD2 = für die Empfänger ID 

Und ein Button der mir dann folgenden Aufruf macht: 

c:\send.exe "Inhalt FELD1" FELD2 

Beispiel: 

c:\send.exe "HALLO" a_aaaaa 

Das ganze als HTML wenn möglich? 

BIG THX


----------

